# Desperatly seeking Echo.



## ShannonXX (6 January 2012)

Seeking my old pony Echo, who we owned for 2 years before we had to sell her on.   Would love to know how she is getting on.

12.2hh Dapple Grey Welsh B mare.   We sold her to a family in Oxfordshire in 2007 before they sold her on last year but i am unable to find old telephone number.   Any infomation would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ShannonXX (9 January 2012)

bump


----------



## snoopyinfrance (10 January 2012)

This may well be a long shot but how about putting a request in to Horses UK on Facebook and see if anyone on there knows where Echo is.... 
Good luck - I hope you find her and that she's well.


----------



## ShannonXX (12 January 2012)

Still looking

For anyone that wants to have a look, this is her expired advert i found.

http://archive.horsemart.co.uk/lead...13_yrs_12_2_hh_grey_oxfordshire/advert/181959


----------



## ShannonXX (12 January 2012)

snoopyinfrance said:



			This may well be a long shot but how about putting a request in to Horses UK on Facebook and see if anyone on there knows where Echo is.... 
Good luck - I hope you find her and that she's well.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this 
Will do


----------



## ShannonXX (15 April 2012)

Still looking


----------



## ShannonXX (12 May 2012)

Bump, still looking!


----------

